# Smoking bacon



## mustangmary (Apr 2, 2013)

I bought a pork belly and want to make bacon. I have read many recipes and many ask for a cure. I don't wish to use cure. I found one where you just put kosher salt on it and whatever flavoring you want. I am rubbing in some brown sugar and the last couple of days I am putting some cracked pepper on 1/2 of one. Is it necessary to use a cure. I don't want to get sick but would prefer not to use a cure. I have salted it and it is in the fridge now, curing....I hope. I am turning it once a day and resalting it a bit. Is this safe??? Any help in smoking bacon would be helpful...Thanks. I am also thinking of using maple or hickory wood to smoke. Anyone have a preference??


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2013)

If you don't use cure, it won't be Bacon.

Salting fresh pork belly will give you salty pork belly.

Why not use a cure-----I would think it's safer than what you're doing.

Not trying to be nasty---just the facts.

Bear


----------



## got grits (Apr 2, 2013)

same here.

Glyn


----------



## mustangmary (Apr 3, 2013)

OK, so I need cure. I found some in a jerky making packet I have. Now, I will measure it out and add it to my brown sugar, pepper and salt....I have had my pork belly in the fridge with just brown sugar and salt. Should I take it out, rinse it off, remix everything up and put it on the bacon? Then should I wait another 5-7 days or should I count these 2 days in the "curing" process????


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2013)

mustangmary said:


> OK, so I need cure. I found some in a jerky making packet I have. Now, I will measure it out and add it to my brown sugar, pepper and salt....I have had my pork belly in the fridge with just brown sugar and salt. Should I take it out, rinse it off, remix everything up and put it on the bacon? Then should I wait another 5-7 days or should I count these 2 days in the "curing" process????


Since you're brand new, I would recommend you get it out of the fridge, rinse the salt off of it, and follow my step by step process below. I make it real easy for Newbies to follow. After a few times, you can make changes, but don't change the amount of TQ (Tender Quick) per pound of meat.

Don't count the days you had it in salt as anything one way or the other. You might want to soak it in ice water for an hour or two to get rid of excess salt before you start the right way.

Any questions, don't hesitate to ask.

Bear

Link to easy Step by Step in making Bacon.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky


----------



## daveomak (Apr 3, 2013)

mustangmary said:


> OK, so I need cure. I found some in a jerky making packet I have. Now, I will measure it out and add it to my brown sugar, pepper and salt....I have had my pork belly in the fridge with just brown sugar and salt. Should I take it out, rinse it off, remix everything up and put it on the bacon? Then should I wait another 5-7 days or should I count these 2 days in the "curing" process????


Mery, morning....  Does the packet say if it is Cure #1 ??  If not, hard to tell what it is...   If it is, measure at 1 tsp per 5#'s of meat.... Add to the salt and sugar you will be adding.... mix thoroughly...  and apply.....  

Yes, rinse the belly and start over.....   

When making bacon, Cure #1 is the recommended and only curing agent the USDA allows for commercial food processors.... 

Below is the link to their method and recipe.... and a quote from the same......   Dave

Regardless of the curing method used, restricted ingredient calculations for bacon are based on

the green weight of the skinless belly. For rind-on bacon, e.g., where the skin is sold as part of

the finished product, a restricted ingredient conversion calculation is necessary. 

*Nitrate is no **longer permitted in any curing method for bacon*.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/OPPDE/rdad/FSISDirectives/7620-3.pdf


----------

